# Flats boat conversion/ rebuild



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

I bought this boat from a friend hoping to make it into a small poling skiff. The first pic is the boat and the second pic is what I'm trying to make it look like. If anybody has any advice for me please share!


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Not trying to be a *****, but wouldn't it draft a little much for a shallow poling rig?


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

Well I wouldn't think it would draft more than 18" I mean I just wanna get close I Prefer to wade fish..


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

I gotcha, I would defiantly put a jet on it.


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

Modification #1 is complete! Built a poling platform and made a template for my front deck.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trainwreck203 (May 10, 2005)

I like it! Keep posting pics as you go.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Way to get to work!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Cool.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Great job! What colors are you going to go with?


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

I plan on waxing the hull and leaving it white and then building my decks and having Chris's marine shoot the inside white with black splatter. Then I'm gonna rhino line my poling platform.


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

The deck templets are done!


----------



## Capt. Chris (Feb 6, 2011)

*ski barges are cool*

That boat should draft about 8 inches or less. I sold one a couple of years ago that was set up like you are doing. It was a great boat. I took to the Florida keys every year for 8 years. You will love it. I will try to figure out how to post some picture to give you some ideas.


----------



## Capt. Chris (Feb 6, 2011)

*pictures*

Here are some to get you started and motivated.


----------



## Capt. Chris (Feb 6, 2011)

*aluminum decks*

I built my decks out of aluminum. I started with wood, giant pain. Aluminum is easier to do and also lighter. I painted the entire interior with white nonskid from west marine. It cost almost $100 for one gallon, more than enough to do the job, but it was very durable and looked great.


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

Capt. Chris said:


> I built my decks out of aluminum. I started with wood, giant pain. Aluminum is easier to do and also lighter. I painted the entire interior with white nonskid from west marine. It cost almost $100 for one gallon, more than enough to do the job, but it was very durable and looked great.


Man that looks sweet! Was yours 14' also? If so what size engine did you have?


----------



## Capt. Chris (Feb 6, 2011)

*16'*

It was a 16 foot. Max horsepower on the capacities plate was 80hp. It had a 75hp mercory. It was pretty fast. Full fishing load and two people it would top out at 45mph on the gps. I have more pictures if you are interested.


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

Capt. Chris said:


> It was a 16 foot. Max horsepower on the capacities plate was 80hp. It had a 75hp mercory. It was pretty fast. Full fishing load and two people it would top out at 45mph on the gps. I have more pictures if you are interested.


Sure post them I love the look of it. I have no clue what mine is rated for


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=184328

Thanks for the info Capt. It's cool to put a name to the boat, Ski Barge has long history with lots of ties to the Tx Coast it appears. Even found a old thread on here that Mr. Kenner posted in about them.


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

I finally got some time to work on my boat! So far I have the front deck bolted down and ready for some epoxy, I picked up a 40hp mariner that needs a little carb work and a new prop but other than that its a nice engine. I am currently working on the rear deck while my motor is in the shop. Here's some pics of my progress.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## capt B (May 30, 2009)

What kind of wood are you using? Just curious!
Bout to start on mine soon!!


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

capt B said:


> What kind of wood are you using? Just curious!
> Bout to start on mine soon!!


I'm using 3/4" 6ply cabinet plywood that I'm going to coat with epoxy to seal. I was told that 3 coats of epoxy will keep out the moisture the best.


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

Both decks are bolted down and ready for epoxy!

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

My new Tx numbers and decals for the boat thanks to "On The Hook" thank you sir I really appreciate it!


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

Dropped her off at the fiberglass shop today!


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

Here's a pic!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice job so far Michael, gonna be great rig for the flats.


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

Got the boat back from the glass shop! I'm super excited, it looks awesome!

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

Got the poling platform mounted, hopefully my motor will be ready tomorrow!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice! Cant wait to see it finished. Im finding out boat projects never go as quickly or cheap as youd like.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## mullet head (Sep 29, 2005)

Sweeeeeeeeet!!!!
I'm trying to convince the wife that I need a project....she came up with a dozen or so!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

mullet head said:


> Sweeeeeeeeet!!!!
> I'm trying to convince the wife that I need a project....she came up with a dozen or so!!!


Theyre good at that.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

headed south 2 said:


> Got the poling platform mounted, hopefully my motor will be ready tomorrow!


What type of engine are you putting on it?


----------



## BigS1975 (Jan 29, 2013)

I have the same exact hull.You will love it.Mine has an Evinrude 70 on it.My front casting platform is alot like yours but I need to build a rear platform.I'll get some pics in a day or so.Its my first boat and I love it for being an older boat.1978 model.
Great job on it so far.Cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Awesome job young man.......I can feel your excitement.
Reminds me of me when I was your age and trying to figure out how to FISH MORE.


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

mgeistman said:


> What type of engine are you putting on it?


40hp mariner. I'm looking for a small CHEAP hydraulic jack plate if anybody has one.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

thinking that you will find your poling platform is too high and too small and that you are going to need a grab bar, it should barely clear the tilted motor

I really hope I am wrong , all projects are expensive


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

I finished rigging it last night now I'm waiting on my jack plate to come in, should be here Wednesday then she will be ready to hit the water. I took the poling platform off to cut it down due to the fact that it was too tall and was a bit scary to stand on, I should have that put back on by this week also so stay tuned! Here's some pics!

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thats a cool looking project. I'm just about finished with rigging my 18' hydra sports. I'm pretty excited to get back on the water. Not knocking you or anything, but why did you put the controls on the port (left) side of the console? The handle is reversible on most controllers, although it does put the power trim button under your pinky finger instead of your thumb. I believe yours is the first one i've seen yet with controls on the port side instead of starboard.


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

McDaniel8402 said:


> Thats a cool looking project. I'm just about finished with rigging my 18' hydra sports. I'm pretty excited to get back on the water. Not knocking you or anything, but why did you put the controls on the port (left) side of the console? The handle is reversible on most controllers, although it does put the power trim button under your pinky finger instead of your thumb. I believe yours is the first one i've seen yet with controls on the port side instead of starboard.


The motor and controls came off a bass boat and the control box is not reversible I already checked so I just mounted it on the left side, not a big deal to me.


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

Took her to the lake this weekend, still have to mount the poling platform then it will be done!


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Cool looking boat. How fast did it run with the 40?


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

Tankfxr said:


> Cool looking boat. How fast did it run with the 40?


30mph. I'm looking for a 90hp


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

headed south 2 said:


> 30mph. I'm looking for a 90hp


 i thought you wanted a shallow draft poling skiff???? a 90hp will weight it down pretty good dont you think?


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

mgeistman said:


> i thought you wanted a shallow draft poling skiff???? a 90hp will weight it down pretty good dont you think?


Probably, but I'd rather have a faster boat for the long runs I'm going to be making. Shouldn't be too much more weight I wouldn't think.. I hope lol


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

She met the salt this weekend!


----------



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

headed south 2 said:


> She met the salt this weekend!


Enjoyed the thread, congrats!


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Stay lite and fuel efficient...your going to have a soft spot in your heart for the rest of your life for that little boat long after its gone


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

FLAT FISHY said:


> Stay lite and fuel efficient...your going to have a soft spot in your heart for the rest of your life for that little boat long after its gone


X2 stay light and efficient!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice!

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

X2 Nice job Michael, also nice stringer of trout or reds on the front deck.


----------



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

Did you get the draft numbers with the current set up? Just curious.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

If you're getting 30 mph out of that boat, with a 40 HP on it, stick with it. You'll regret the added weight and fuel consumption of the bigger motor for another 10 mph. That, and 30 mph in that boat is plenty fast enough. Its really a good looking little boat.


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

Well I know for sure I can run in 12" I tested that a couple times and measured to make sure. But it will not run in inches LOL. That I found out the hard way while running out of a back lake after the tide dropped. (First pic) so we had a little pushing to do... But I don't really need to go in anything less than a foot so its perfect. Great boat, fun project. 

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, you guys rock. Nice boat and nice catches!


----------



## C-KRIGAR (Jul 16, 2011)

That pretty awesome man.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

**** nice haul! Nothing to sneeze at for the first or fortieth trip!

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Sweet ride!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

**** nice haul! Nothing to sneeze at for the first or fortieth trip!

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

my ski barge would draft in about 8 inches bu ti did have to re foam fill the hull to get it to do that i felt comfotable full throttle in about 14"


----------

